# problem upgrade php 5.2.9 -> 5.2.10



## nORKy (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,

I have a php app that connect to a mssql server 

```
$dbh = new PDO("dblib:host=X.X.X.X:1433;dbname=XXXX", "XXX", "XXX");
```

It worked fine wit php 5.2.9

now (5.2.10) :

```
exception 'PDOException' with message 'SQLSTATE[] (null) (severity 0) on line ... // new PDO()
```

There is no message to help me..
What can I do ??


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 29, 2009)

Are all of your php5 ports at 5.2.10 ([cmd=]pkg_info| grep php5[/cmd])?


----------



## nORKy (Jun 29, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Are all of your php5 ports at 5.2.10 ([cmd=]pkg_info| grep php5[/cmd])?



yes.

I re-compile all my php5 ports and freetds ports.

the error is still there :-(


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 29, 2009)

http://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=48539


----------



## nORKy (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks you DutchD !!
I think it was a port bug. I don't search in php bug base !


----------

